# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tiện cnc ở tại Hà Nội.

## duclong1986

Tình hình là công ty em mới mở thêm 1 xưởng tiện cnc tại Định Công - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội, với 12 chiếc máy tiện cnc các thể loại. 
Các bác có nhu cầu gia công tiện cnc cứ ới em nhé, giá đẹp cho các bác luôn.
Chất lượng thì khỏi phải bàn, các bác chỉ cần gửi em thông tin qua mail: longbui@ichivietnam.com.vn
Mọi chi tiết cứ ới em 0976 388 883
Các bác có thể tham khảo thông tin tại www.tiencnc.com

----------

